# 25' HDMI cable needed



## rick12667 (Feb 11, 2007)

Looking for a 25' long HDMI cable to rum from my DVD player to my PJ that can support 1080P. Can anyone tell me of a good brand/place to purchase one that will not break the bank?

Thanks Rick


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

www.bluejeanscable.com

i've bought a 35' and 40' from them plus a million short HDMI cables


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

www.monoprice.com

They have the best prices around and sell HDMI 1.3 certified cables. They have a really good deal on their 20ft cable if that's enough length. Their 25ft HDMI 1.3 certified cable is less expensive than Blue Jean's BJC Series-2 HDMI (non certified).

Blue Jean's certified cables are pretty nice though. Sliver plated conductors is a nice feature.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Etch both of those web addresses into your memory, you will need them often.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

MatrixDweller said:


> www.monoprice.com
> 
> They have the best prices around and sell HDMI 1.3 certified cables. They have a really good deal on their 20ft cable if that's enough length. Their 25ft HDMI 1.3 certified cable is less expensive than Blue Jean's BJC Series-2 HDMI (non certified).


Totally agree...I've just recently bought one of their 25' HDMI-DVI cables..
Very well made, performs perfectly over that distance and VERY cheap..
You couldn't do better..:T


----------

